
An Australian skilled independent visa will cost you 3812 USD in 2016 - Gazoo101
http://www.lasselaursen.com/post/an-australian-skilled-independent-visa-will-cost-you-3812-usd-in-2016
======
somedangedname
TLDR: "A skilled independent visa is a perpetual work/live visa for Australia
without any requirements in terms of sponsorship."

The author got through the application process in 6 months. A further 3 months
were spent gathering documents before the application.

~~~
Gazoo101
I can appreciate providing readers with the most important facts upfront,
which is why the information you've re-stated from my post is (essentially)
written in the very first paragraph of the post.

Thus I'm left a bit puzzled at the point of you re-posting it here?

